# Media Bias? Nah!



## longknife

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/usa-trump-wins-575x319.jpg



This surprises me. America's Newspaper seems somewhat neutral to me. I catch its headlines every day and see very little stuff like this. Maybe I'm just not paying close attention.



Read more @ WHAT MEDIA BIAS? USA Today Headline Asks: "If Donald Trump Wins, What Country Would You Flee to?" - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## warf

I don't see media bias here.

I see media bias in the TV news channels' wall to wall coverage of Trump.

Any sensible person can see that Trump is a mentally unstable egomaniac who speaks in superlatives and is totally unsuitable for any public office.

The crowd response to Trump's speeches makes me think of the Nativeist movement (the Know-Nothings) of the 1850's.

In fact the whole Republican crew reminds me of the advocates of Manifest Destiny who were also active in the mid 1800's.


----------



## depotoo

I see it frequently.





longknife said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/usa-trump-wins-575x319.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> This surprises me. America's Newspaper seems somewhat neutral to me. I catch its headlines every day and see very little stuff like this. Maybe I'm just not paying close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more @ WHAT MEDIA BIAS? USA Today Headline Asks: "If Donald Trump Wins, What Country Would You Flee to?" - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Stephanie

warf said:


> I don't see media bias here.
> 
> I see media bias in the TV news channels' wall to wall coverage of Trump.
> 
> Any sensible person can see that Trump is a mentally unstable egomaniac who speaks in superlatives and is totally unsuitable for any public office.
> 
> The crowd response to Trump's speeches makes me think of the Nativeist movement (the Know-Nothings) of the 1850's.
> 
> In fact the whole Republican crew reminds me of the advocates of Manifest Destiny who were also active in the mid 1800's.



holy smokes, you see all that huh? I'm not sure you should be talking about others being mentally unstable. so where ya headed if he wins. we can mail a post card or something


----------



## Compost

It seems to me the people who want to leave if they don't get their way, or their candidate, are all talk.  Anyway.  There were quite a few famous folks promising that they'd leave the country if GWB was reelected.  They never left.  Ho hum.  They were just, you know, practicing free speech.

Bias?  Yes, in that, if anybody said they would leave the US if obama was reelected they were branded a RACIST.


----------



## blastoff

The door's wide open and good riddance.  Oh, and be sure to take an illegal asshole with you.  Thanks.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ridgerunner

Asshat Alert !!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skookerasbil

Wow.....CNN getting HAMMERED on DRUDGE right now. Top story.......vid montage of CNN cutting off anybody who says anything negative about Hilda!! Ratings falling like a stone in water.

Ten Minutes of CNN Cutting Off People Who Dare Criticize Hillary

I used to go to CNN for any breaking news on a crisis event.........out of principle, just will not any more. And likely, millions more like me!!


----------



## longknife

*Nets Drown Out Latest E-Mail Scandal with Almost 4 Times More Trump* @ Nets Drown Out Latest E-Mail Scandal with Almost 4 Times More Trump


----------



## mamooth

Charles Manson got more negative press than everyone else in that era.

Hence, the media was clearly biased against Charles Manson.

At least by conservative standards, that is. That's because conservative standards are really stupid. If one person is a dumpster fire of a human being, then that person gets more negative media. Trump is a dumpster fire of a human being.

It is, however, satisfying to see Republicans trot out their really lame excuses for losing this early.


----------



## blastoff

Oh, yeah, the media is fair for sure.  

Hmmm...although there is a Drudge headline today that David Duke saying he's a Trump supporter got more than six times the media coverage than the anti-gay, terrorist-loving Hillary supporter, prominently featured on stage behind the Hildebeast at a rally, and father of the terrorist who murdered 40+ people at the gay club in Orlando has received.  

Fair and balanced for sure.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skookerasbil

mamooth said:


> Charles Manson got more negative press than everyone else in that era.
> 
> Hence, the media was clearly biased against Charles Manson.
> 
> At least by conservative standards, that is. That's because conservative standards are really stupid. If one person is a dumpster fire of a human being, then that person gets more negative media. Trump is a dumpster fire of a human being.
> 
> It is, however, satisfying to see Republicans trot out their really lame excuses for losing this early.




lol....take a bow for being part of the pussy generation s0n ( see Clint Eastwood story from last week ).

You go right out this November and proudly pull the lever for Hilda ( dont forget your pants )


----------



## skookerasbil

longknife said:


>




Great post Longknife............its becoming a problem that it looks like people are just going to have to do something about that


----------



## skookerasbil

flash for the mental cases >>>

CNN Admits "We Couldn't Help [Hillary] Any More Than We Have" | Zero Hedge


----------



## mamooth

longknife said:


>



So this has morphed into a hate-FOX thread?

I do not support your and Skook's unspoken desire to make what FOX does illegal. That's how fascists act. Despite your best efforts, we still have free speech here. The proper way to deal with FOX is to keep pointing out how they lie, not to censor them or jail them.


----------



## Abishai100

*Linus Security-Blanket: Cool World?*


Linus carries that security blanket on the _Peanuts_ series/comics/cartoons/films.  Everyone has a bias, and if people aren't ready for a female American president, then Trump will still carry votes.

It all feels like a cartoon these days...


----------



## Rambunctious

Turn off American media they are off the rails in this election...lol they are full tilt in favor of Hi liar y. So don't listen to it. Go to on line news or even the UK is doing a better job of exposing the Clinton Foundation law breaking. Get the truth go abroad.


----------



## longknife

*David Duke endorsing Trump got six times more coverage than jihad murderer’s pro-Taliban father endorsing Hillary* @ David Duke endorsing Trump got six times more coverage than jihad murderer’s pro-Taliban father endorsing Hillary


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

*Donald Trump Twitter*


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Check this out... Hillary in Greensboro, NC.

She walks on the stage, cell phone cameras following her around, but none has her image on the screen. In fact, they don't even have the same podium on the screen.






Then, she gave a speech. Here is series of images from the video that shows her disappearing from the screen while background remains the same. Green screen anyone?


















She seems pretty... transparent. 

Here is the full video.


----------



## Ame®icano

Just look at those phones, not a single shot of Hillary...

VIDEO


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

New DC Leaks. Ian Mellul.



> Ian Mellul is a member of White House Office staff. He coordinates with United States Secret Service and local law enforcement agencies to help maximize the safe exposure of the First Lady and the Vice President of the United States, during official trips and visits. At the same time he works for Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign.



This one is interesting. Discussion of background image to use for "green screen" for Clinton speech at Brookings Institution .



> Thanks, Ari. Let's do a dressed American flag in the room.
> 
> And I know it's their standard backdrop but since it's digital - is there
> a way to see if they can adjust it so there is the repeat behind her head
> in the tight shot and the banner above in the wide? Right now, the line
> between the light blue and dark blue might be going right through her head?
> She's about 5'5" in shoes.



*LINK*


----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

The Hill shows on their Twitter *Hillary's rally in Florida on August 8.*






If you watch the video, she has different clothing, different stage background.


The place where rally was held is this...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

warf said:


> The crowd response to Trump's speeches makes me think of the Nativeist movement (the Know-Nothings) of the 1850's.



The Crowd Responses at Trump Rallies reminds me of this...


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> warf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crowd response to Trump's speeches makes me think of the Nativeist movement (the Know-Nothings) of the 1850's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crowd Responses at Trump Rallies reminds me of this...
Click to expand...


Nothing like it at Hillary events. She can;t get more than 200 or so to show up.


----------



## longknife

*Today's Media Bias Dump*



I don't know how many are aware of NewsBusters.org or its blog. I check it out daily and it always has lots and lots of items about the media. It can be found @ Latest Posts



A small sample of today's items



Halperin: NYT 'Putting Their Finger of the Scale Against Trump

How to Get Away with a Gay Threesome on ABC

ABC, NBC Fawn Over Michelle’s ‘Raw and Powerful Takedown’ of Trump

Matthews Spins Wikileaks Dump as ‘Great’ in Showing ‘Intelligence’ of Hillary’s Campaign Team

CNN's Tapper: TVOne Anchor Leaked Town Hall Question to Brazile



So, if you want to really see just how biased the media is, bookmark this site and check it out on a regular basis


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> Nothing like it at Hillary events. She can;t get more than 200 or so to show up.



Point went right over your head, didn't it?


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like it at Hillary events. She can;t get more than 200 or so to show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point went right over your head, didn't it?
Click to expand...


I know exactly what ignorant point you were trying to make.


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> I know exactly what ignorant point you were trying to make.



Really? Because frankly, I don't think you do.  

So let's see what we have here. 

We have a charismatic leader with racist views and cult like follower inciting angry mobs, threatening his political enemies and minorities he doesn't like. 

Hey, pick up a history book. This story was much better in the original German.


----------



## Ame®icano

Don't believe your own eyes. Everything you need to know, we'll tell you.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


>



So?  Frankly, wikileaks is a big nothingburger. 

Trump admitting to committing multiple sexual assaults, that's kind of a big deal.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


>



Do you really want to cite Pat Buchanan's thoughts on leadership?


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to cite Pat Buchanan's thoughts on leadership?
Click to expand...


And he as right on target. Chamberlain caved.


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> And he as right on target. Chamberlain caved.



Yes, Chamberlain didn't start a war that the UK wasn't ready for to defend a country that the Germans already had surrounded and half the population wanted out of. That bastard! 

It had nothing to do with the fact that the UK had buried 2 million men in the last war and weren't keen to do it again.


----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


>



Well, maybe after the eighth investigation into Hillary's "Crimes" came up with nothing, we kind of wondering why they aren't doing their jobs.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano

Clinton News Network, it started way way back.

Just listen what they're saying... open mic.


----------



## SAYIT

longknife said:


>




I certainly hope he has a hand up her dress. I would!


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## longknife




----------



## Divine Wind

longknife said:


>


You know all of that was done with both Republicans and Democrats agreeing?   

What is your solution to breaking up large businesses? 

These 6 Corporations Control 90% Of The Media In America
_This infographic created by Jason at Frugal Dad shows that almost all media comes from the same six sources.

That's consolidated from 50 companies back in 1983. 

NOTE: This infographic is from last year and is missing some key transactions. GE does not own NBC (or Comcast or any media) anymore. So that 6th company is now Comcast. And Time Warner doesn't own AOL, so Huffington Post isn't affiliated with them.

But the fact that a few companies own everything demonstrates "the illusion of choice," Frugal Dad says. While some big sites, like Digg and Reddit aren't owned by any of the corporations, Time Warner owns news sites read by millions of Americans every year._

(the article notes some of these transactions are dated, but the essence of the problem remains)


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


>



Naw, the kind of inbred redneck Bible-thumper who cares about this sort of shit can't read, anyway.


----------



## JoeB131

Divine.Wind said:


> You know all of that was done with both Republicans and Democrats agreeing?
> 
> What is your solution to breaking up large businesses?
> 
> These 6 Corporations Control 90% Of The Media In America
> _This infographic created by Jason at Frugal Dad shows that almost all media comes from the same six sources.
> 
> That's consolidated from 50 companies back in 1983.
> 
> NOTE: This infographic is from last year and is missing some key transactions. GE does not own NBC (or Comcast or any media) anymore. So that 6th company is now Comcast. And Time Warner doesn't own AOL, so Huffington Post isn't affiliated with them.
> 
> But the fact that a few companies own everything demonstrates "the illusion of choice," Frugal Dad says. While some big sites, like Digg and Reddit aren't owned by any of the corporations, Time Warner owns news sites read by millions of Americans every year._
> 
> (the article notes some of these transactions are dated, but the essence of the problem remains)



That would be worrisome, if they were just packaging the same material. 

Here's the thing. When I grew up in Chicago, we only had six TV Stations to choose from. ABC, CBS, NBC, WGN (owned by the Tribune) WFLD (then owned by the Sun-Times) and WSNS (before it became the Spanish Station) 

YouTube?  Never heard of it. Intenet?  What's that?  

There's plenty of outlets for you Libertarian nUts to get your message out, it's just that no one is buying your crazy.


----------



## Divine Wind

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know all of that was done with both Republicans and Democrats agreeing?
> 
> What is your solution to breaking up large businesses?
> 
> These 6 Corporations Control 90% Of The Media In America
> _This infographic created by Jason at Frugal Dad shows that almost all media comes from the same six sources.
> 
> That's consolidated from 50 companies back in 1983.
> 
> NOTE: This infographic is from last year and is missing some key transactions. GE does not own NBC (or Comcast or any media) anymore. So that 6th company is now Comcast. And Time Warner doesn't own AOL, so Huffington Post isn't affiliated with them.
> 
> But the fact that a few companies own everything demonstrates "the illusion of choice," Frugal Dad says. While some big sites, like Digg and Reddit aren't owned by any of the corporations, Time Warner owns news sites read by millions of Americans every year._
> 
> (the article notes some of these transactions are dated, but the essence of the problem remains)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be worrisome, if they were just packaging the same material.
> 
> Here's the thing. When I grew up in Chicago, we only had six TV Stations to choose from. ABC, CBS, NBC, WGN (owned by the Tribune) WFLD (then owned by the Sun-Times) and WSNS (before it became the Spanish Station)
> 
> YouTube?  Never heard of it. Intenet?  What's that?
> 
> There's plenty of outlets for you Libertarian nUts to get your message out, it's just that no one is buying your crazy.
Click to expand...

How do you get so much anger and hatred out of a simple question? 

IMHO, you're probably going to end up hurting yourself or someone else with all the pent up anger you have growing inside you.


----------



## JoeB131

Divine.Wind said:


> How do you get so much anger and hatred out of a simple question?
> 
> IMHO, you're probably going to end up hurting yourself or someone else with all the pent up anger you have growing inside you.



Yawn, guy, whenever you whackadoodles want to talk about me, I know I've won the argument. 

Libertarians are retarded children who shouldn't be let out of the house without adult supervision.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get so much anger and hatred out of a simple question?
> 
> IMHO, you're probably going to end up hurting yourself or someone else with all the pent up anger you have growing inside you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, guy, whenever you whackadoodles want to talk about me, I know I've won the argument.
> 
> Libertarians are retarded children who shouldn't be let out of the house without adult supervision.
Click to expand...

He especially gets his rocks off when someone reminds the class what an outright liar he is.  Got an agenda, argument not going well?  No problem for JoeyB Dolezal.  It's just time to make something up.  Must make him feel smart or something and fortunately he can't hear the laughter in here.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> He especially gets his rocks off when someone reminds the class what an outright liar he is. Got an agenda, argument not going well? No problem for JoeyB Dolezal. It's just time to make something up. Must make him feel smart or something and fortunately he can't hear the laughter in here.



Oh, Dominican Rent BOY, you need to get over your butthurt when your hero Rush is regulated to the Farm Report


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


>



Meh.. The problem withthe Media is that they treated Trump like he was legitimate, and made it so.


----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


>



We do accept the results of th is election. 

Hillary got more votes.  

That was the result.  

I'm sorry you aren't clear on this.


----------



## Bush92

longknife said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/usa-trump-wins-575x319.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> This surprises me. America's Newspaper seems somewhat neutral to me. I catch its headlines every day and see very little stuff like this. Maybe I'm just not paying close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more @ WHAT MEDIA BIAS? USA Today Headline Asks: "If Donald Trump Wins, What Country Would You Flee to?" - The Gateway Pundit


2016 proved we no longer have an objective news media. Attacked Trump and protected Hillary all campaign. Lazy fucking media that live in NYC and WashingtonDC never did hardly a modicum of reports from Rust Belt. Those people used to be Democrats. Their Republicans now.


----------



## Bush92

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do accept the results of th is election.
> 
> Hillary got more votes.
> 
> That was the result.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't clear on this.
Click to expand...

Hillary did not get more votes than Trump.


----------



## JoeB131

Bush92 said:


> Hillary did not get more votes than Trump.



Um, yeah, she did.  Up to 630K at this point.


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do accept the results of th is election.
> 
> Hillary got more votes.
> 
> That was the result.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't clear on this.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> [



again, you don't have a source for that.  

When you do, let us know. right now, Hillary is leading Trump by 700,000 votes.


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, you don't have a source for that.
> 
> When you do, let us know. right now, Hillary is leading Trump by 700,000 votes.
Click to expand...


I did a search and the results vary widely - but it does appear that she's ahead in the popular vote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

longknife said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, you don't have a source for that.
> 
> When you do, let us know. right now, Hillary is leading Trump by 700,000 votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a search and the results vary widely - but it does appear that she's ahead in the popular vote.
Click to expand...



...if you count the illegal alien vote....


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> I did a search and the results vary widely - but it does appear that she's ahead in the popular vote.



I respect your candor.    How is the writing going, BTW?


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and the results vary widely - but it does appear that she's ahead in the popular vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your candor.    How is the writing going, BTW?
Click to expand...


Just released Sonora Symphony, A tale of alternative treatments for PTSD on Amazon and am working on expanding a short story about the Indian reaction to the coming of the Spanish to the San Luis Obispo area.


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> Just released Sonora Symphony, A tale of alternative treatments for PTSD on Amazon and am working on expanding a short story about the Indian reaction to the coming of the Spanish to the San Luis Obispo area.



Good on you, man.  Is the whole "getting published on Amazon" difficult? I have a collection of about 30 SF stories I'd like to get out there.


----------



## longknife

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just released Sonora Symphony, A tale of alternative treatments for PTSD on Amazon and am working on expanding a short story about the Indian reaction to the coming of the Spanish to the San Luis Obispo area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you, man.  Is the whole "getting published on Amazon" difficult? I have a collection of about 30 SF stories I'd like to get out there.
Click to expand...


PM me.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## regent

The media is in business to make money, and is protected by the Bill of Rights. The first conservative party, the Federalists , died after passing laws making it illegal to to speak ill of Federalist candidates.


----------



## Ame®icano

How media covered up Clinton crimes.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, the kind of inbred redneck Bible-thumper who cares about this sort of shit can't read, anyway.
Click to expand...

All five of them resent that.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do accept the results of th is election.
> 
> Hillary got more votes.
> 
> That was the result.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't clear on this.
Click to expand...

They didn't count.  But you knew that, right?


----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> They didn't count. But you knew that, right?



That's right. they didn't count. So most of us are stuck with a president we didn't want. 

Why do you think this is a good thing?


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't count. But you knew that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. they didn't count. So most of us are stuck with a president we didn't want.
> 
> Why do you think this is a good thing?
Click to expand...

Because the process works as it is supposed to work.  Now, when you say "most of us", you do realize that you are NOT talking about a majority of eligible American voters, right?


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Because the process works as it is supposed to work. Now, when you say "most of us", you do realize that you are NOT talking about a majority of eligible American voters, right?



I'm talking about the majority who voted, who voted AGAINST Trump.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the process works as it is supposed to work. Now, when you say "most of us", you do realize that you are NOT talking about a majority of eligible American voters, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the majority who voted, who voted AGAINST Trump.
Click to expand...

LOL...you clowns lost.  The White House...the House...the Senate...and the Supreme Court.  So retire to your playpen now where you can spend the next 20 years or so making up more lies to support your losing agendas and various biases.  We're looking forward to the entertainment spewing forth from your butthurt.


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't count. But you knew that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. they didn't count. So most of us are stuck with a president we didn't want.
> 
> Why do you think this is a good thing?
Click to expand...



How much more votes would Trump have gotten if the news had just reported and not lied?
The other half of this nation did not want Obama either ,but we accepted it and did not go out destroying our own neighborhood's.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the process works as it is supposed to work. Now, when you say "most of us", you do realize that you are NOT talking about a majority of eligible American voters, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the majority who voted, who voted AGAINST Trump.
Click to expand...

Here's where the wheels fall off your tricycle, because the majority of American voters voted AGAINST Hillary as well.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> LOL...you clowns lost. The White House...the House...the Senate...and the Supreme Court. So retire to your playpen now where you can spend the next 20 years or so making up more lies to support your losing agendas and various biases. We're looking forward to the entertainment spewing forth from your butthurt.



Guy, More people voted for Hillary.  And when Trump fucks up the economy at Hoover levels, you will be amazed how quickly the mob turns on you.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Here's where the wheels fall off your tricycle, because the majority of American voters voted AGAINST Hillary as well.



Well, not so much.  In a popular vote, Hillary won.  

Now, here's the thing.  If we had a runoff election, without Stain and Dope-smoking Johnson in it, who do you think would win?


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where the wheels fall off your tricycle, because the majority of American voters voted AGAINST Hillary as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not so much.  In a popular vote, Hillary won.
> 
> Now, here's the thing.  If we had a runoff election, without Stain and Dope-smoking Johnson in it, who do you think would win?
Click to expand...

She may have gotten the most votes, but she did not get the majority of votes.  Most voters voted AGAINST Hillary.  I noted that you have to eliminate several candidates in order to make a Hillary win seem inevitable.  You're changing the rules in mid stream.  "If we just switched out the quarterback for the losing team in the last Super Bowl, who do you think would win?".


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> She may have gotten the most votes, but she did not get the majority of votes. Most voters voted AGAINST Hillary. I noted that you have to eliminate several candidates in order to make a Hillary win seem inevitable. You're changing the rules in mid stream. "If we just switched out the quarterback for the losing team in the last Super Bowl, who do you think would win?".



Not at all. Most times, the person who gets the most votes wins... 

This time, you have a guy who didn't get the most votes, who won because of some shennanigans involving a foreign power he might be in debt to, and you are just fine with this...


----------



## Abishai100

_*The Academic Archipelago*_


Can media bias sometimes be a good thing?   Imagine if Shaq and Kobe visit a Duke University Charity Event (for UNICEF) as celebrity guests (Kobe was supposedly recruited by Duke before he decided to go right to the NBA).  You get exposure for both media personalities/celebrities and academic environments (e.g., collegiate sports).  This could be an interesting 'ground-up' trend in mass market democracy.


----------



## longknife

Get over it! Every recount shows Trump with MORE votes - including Detroit where hundreds of phoney votes were found for the Queen of Sleaze.


----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> Get over it! Every recount shows Trump with MORE votes - including Detroit where hundreds of phoney votes were found for the Queen of Sleaze.



Trump still lost by 2.7 million votes.


----------



## sealybobo

longknife said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/usa-trump-wins-575x319.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> This surprises me. America's Newspaper seems somewhat neutral to me. I catch its headlines every day and see very little stuff like this. Maybe I'm just not paying close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more @ WHAT MEDIA BIAS? USA Today Headline Asks: "If Donald Trump Wins, What Country Would You Flee to?" - The Gateway Pundit


They're looking into what news dominated this election and overwhelmingly fake news that was pro trump or anti hillary won. 

The people talking about the lying media got conned by fake news.

Even the trump kids tweets were lies but shared a lot


----------



## longknife




----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


>



Hey, guy, you should enjoy handing over our Presidency to the Russians. 

You've earned it, man.


----------



## Meathead

See, with all those people threatening to move to Mexico, Pancho is going to build that wall after all.

Damn, Trump is good!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------

